# .22 birdshot



## varminthuntr

wonderin if any uses .22 birdshot


----------



## Bore.224

You mean 22 LR shot!? Well if you do , it stinks!!!! I used way back when I was just a teenager and could not find anything that it would be good for. I shot at a squirrel at about 15 feet and it just ran up the tree.


----------



## weasle414

You too? That stuff just plain sucks. I used it when I was about 8 years old on a pidgeon... Stupid thing just looked at me and flew away. I couldn't have been more than 10-15 feet away from it. I didn take a squirrel down with one shot from it, though. It was 4 feet in front of the barrel and a head shot, so I could've just as well hit him with a stick come to think of it... Anyhow, don't waste your money or money on them.


----------



## Gohon

What they are made for is for shooting rats and mice inside a structure such as a barn without putting a hole through the barn. For this they work very well at 10 feet or so. Everyone around here carries them for snakes they run across in their yard or barn. I guarantee you they will kill a snake dead, dead, dead at 6-8 feet which is well out of striking distance.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss

The important thing to remember is that .22lr shot shells are meant to be shot in a smooth bore. If you use a rifled barrel, the pellets get slung out in a large circle. imagine if you took a rag and tied it around the end of a pencil, and then stuck the other end of the pencil into a drill. now dip the rag into water, and turn the drill on. water droplets are gonna go flying everywhere. now think of those water droplets as the pellets leaving a rifled barrel, although the water example is quite drastic, but you get the point. A smooth bore will have a patern that is almost 3 times smaller at 10-15 yards. or maybe it was feet. i dunno. i've only used them a few times, and i didn't have a smooth bore. i just remember someone writing an article about them a few months ago. The CCI's are alot better than those made by other companies, cause as far as i've been able to research, CCI is the only one using the plastic capsule, instead of the crimp end, which deforms pellets and ruins patterns.


----------



## gentleman4561

if you look on the cci website they list the shot shells under pest control not varmit hunting. it works great for snakes, rats and mice but not squirrels


----------



## Rocsci

It has been a long time since I had contact with 22 bird shot, and I do mean contact.

There was a day in late fall back in the dark ages - that is, about 1950, when some of my buddies and I were out tramping around in the woods in western PA, about 15 mile west of Pittsburgh. Ostensibly, we were hunting, but we were, mostly, fooling around, doing some target practice. Generally doing what young teenagers do. We were all wearing heavy Levi's and that's the point.

One of the guys had a 22 and was carrying some bird shot. We were walking along shootin' the bull when, suddenly, there was *bang, splat* and I realized something had struck my butt. The guys were all standing there having a good laugh. About what, I didn't know. Then I noticed Bud (not his name) raising his rifle and waving it around.

I got the picture - I had been shot by 22 BS and it didn't even sting nor did it penetrate the Levis. That was from about fifteen feet away.


----------



## blowgunner62

I've used .22 birdshot to kill a few blackbirds at about ten yards and it works pretty well. Even got one on the wing with once. Keep it under the "pest control" heading and don't even think about using it for crows or squirrels and you'll be just fine. All that you'll wind up with is a slightly wounded animal that still has plenty left in him to get away.


----------



## the professor

i use the cci stuff out of my marlin lever gun for pigeon control. take a surefire tactical light up in the hayloft at night and blind them from 5-10 feet away. makes the barn cats very happy!


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

I think the concept behind the .22 shot sounded Nice, But we are shooting Fulley rifled barrel .22's ...And Rifling in a barrel and a Plastic Sabot or wadding riding the rifling as it turns coming out that barrel will Make the pellets Circle like a doughnut around the targeted item...I have tried and tried .22 shot on paper threw four different .22's and al gave the same resolt......

Same concept happens if you only have a fulley rifled shotgun barrel as lack of fundsand placed a shotshell threw it... The Plastic will Make a Nice doughnut around a squirrel..

Now if these was used in a smooth bore .22 rifle or a .22 pistol with smooth bore ,the outcome would seem different and have more of a pattern ....

Best wishes
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## mr.trooper

Sorry for the thread res, but I came across this in a Google search and I have some info for those interested in 22 shot shells:

As stated above, you need a smooth bore .22 for proper patterning of the .22 shot shells. Savage made a smooth bore version of their MKII rimfire until last year or so. According to their webpage, it is still available as a special order item. They are cheap: in the sub $200 catagory.

Secondly, the shot shell has a niche' for frog hunting. In my state, firearms are legal equipment for frog, provided shot shells are used (solids ricochet off of water too easily). I find this a better option, as I have no desire to pick up archery, and sometimes you just cant get close enough for use of a club.


----------



## mach

Used to use the Gevelot shootshell with the plastic see thru for starlings/sparrows at the elevator many years ago goo to 5-10 yds


----------



## kingcanada

I wouldn't count on the stuff to bust a pimple! I tried to kill a rattle snake with it at seven feet with no luck at all. I finally put the muzzle only two and a half feet from it's head and it sorta did the job. I was using a handgun and was actually within striking distance by that point. I guess the stuff might be good for dusting moths off the living room lamp shade.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

They do work as stated if shot out of a smooth bore reasonably well for their design. However out of a rifled barrel they are very hit or miss. Way back when I was a kid one of the neighbors used it as an aid in herding his cattle from pasture to pasture


----------



## SDMAN

Don't bother with the stuff, at least it did not work for me.


----------



## SDMAN

Don't bother with the stuff, at least it did not work for me.


----------

